# New knives



## kmwrestle (Mar 16, 2011)

I am moving out so it is time to buy a nice knife set.  I enjoy cooking and am looking to get a good knife set.

This is what I was thinking.  Not sure if I should change anything

Misono UX10 8.25" chef knife

Misono UX10 9.5" slicing knife

Misono UX10 6" utility knife(right size or should i go smaller?)

Shun Classic 9" bread knife

Shun Classix pairing knife

idahone 12" ceramic sharpening rod

king 800/6000 combo sharpening stone

what are your thought/suggestions?


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

That looks really expensive and really fun


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

EDIT - first version of this post was a response to a spammer (presumably) who has since been removed.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

EDIT - original verison of this was also response to someone spamming, since removed.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

kmwrestle said:


> I am moving out so it is time to buy a nice knife set. I enjoy cooking and am looking to get a good knife set.
> 
> This is what I was thinking. Not sure if I should change anything
> 
> ...


I think you may want to look into different brands so that you can have more than one knife to compare with. Otherwise all you will know is Misono (which seems to be getting way over priced btw) and Shun which many seem to believe is not the best bang for your buck (I have no personal experience with them so I can not comment etc).

Actually there are so many brands, and so many reasons to consider them I could not even begin to think I would be happy with just one or two, and even with my low budget thinking I have several different ones etc.

Also consider a larger chefs/gyuto as most all the experienced or professional members seem to advise on a min of 240mm (9-10 in depending on mfg) there are pro's and con's so do your homework on this. Since your looking for a specific parer I would consider a 6" or longer petty, or even go with one of the shorter petty knives (120-130mm) and cancel the parer since your also looking for a slicer and all of these can cover each other or pick up where the other leaves off etc.

I wish some of the more experienced members were still active as they had a more analytical method of helping to find what would work best for you based on asking a bunch of questions. Maybe look through some of the older threads and answer some of the questions asked by BDL of just about everyone looking for help with their first pick.

It is fun to compare features and prices etc, but nothing near the results of making decisions based on how you actually use your knife, your abilities, needs, special concerns, budget, sharpening skills, current knives, and so much more.

Come to think of it where did everyone go anyhow??????


----------



## burroblanco (Jun 16, 2011)

ive got a misono 150mm utility knife that i really like, i think thats around 6 inch, it was good and sharp otb, and takes an edge as well as a beating (countless hours cleaning calamari). i also use a tojiro dp chef knife for work, its nice enough, big and relatively thin blade, but has good steel and a durable edge. it was only like 80 bucks so i dont shed a tear every time it gets dirty. never really worked with shun knives. if you wanna save a bunch of money though, go buy a 10 dollar chinese chef knife (cleaver) from your local asian market,sharpening the bejeezus out of it, and give it one week. those things are awesome, its pretty much all i use at home, and it cant be beat for knocking out heavy prep at work like mirepoix and the like. chop chop scoop. look up chef yan using one to de bone a chicken on youtube and youll see what im talking about here.


----------

